# 1995 Ranger 690vs Fisherman



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

1995 Ranger 690vs Fisherman asking 12k
-1995 150hp mariner 2 stroke rebuilt 2012, tohatsu 9.8 kicker 2008, ranger trailer with aftermarket axle 2013, 24volt Terrova with Ipilot and remote, trollmaster digital throttle control for kicker replaced 2021, helix 9 and helix 10 (10 has side imaging pre-Mega) both graphs can be mounted at console or 1 at bow 1 at console, custom wrap on hull, 8 Attwood rod holders 2 extension, downrigger mounts.

I purchased this boat as a restoration project March 2020 from the original owner of the boat, only selling because I have a 3 month old, 16 month old, and just moved; so unfortunately haven't had time to use this year and probably won't for a couple more years. Would rather sell and look to buy again in a few years than have it sit in my barn and potentially start having issues from sitting unused.
Too much to list in terms of work done for restoration but highlights; trailer has new bunks, new paint, wiring/lights went over and replaced areas needed, section of brake line replaced, new tires, new spare. Boat had top cap completely redone by fiberglass shop, same shop went over boat and fixed any deep scratches or dings. Does have a few spots in hull where scratches and gouges go into the gel coat and tried to add the pics I had so you can see. Floor has Tuff coat on it, carpet replaced everywhere else, fuel sending unit, all maintenance to both motors done this year (including impeller) carb on kicker also new, batteries replaced last year as well, TH Marine lights added throughout boat. All livewells switched to storage, multiple gauges don't work including RPM would be one of the few bad issues. Located in Southwest Ohio around Cincinnati, travel to Northeast Ohio on occasion to see family. PM with any questions


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bringing up again as spring is around the corner. Price reduced to 12,000 or reasonable offer.


----------



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

Does it still have that skull paint job?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

This boat had sold awhile back. 

Good luck on your boat search.


----------

